# Chair seat covers



## ericmolly (Sep 20, 2016)

Wondering if anyone would be able to make these seat covers(for a price) or know someone who does this type of sewing. Thank you


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those should be quite easy to make--it looks like a very easy pattern--cut out one large square of fabric to fit the top of the chair--then cut four rectangles to sew to the large square to fit the sides of chair you would need enough material to fold over on these and cut tabs to fit the back of chair with velcro so that they can be removed. If you can sew it would be easy to do. It would take some measuring but it would be easy enough to do.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

They are lovely - I wish I could sew!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Those should be quite easy to make--it looks like a very easy pattern--cut out one large square of fabric to fit the top of the chair--then cut four rectangles to sew to the large square to fit the sides of chair you would need enough material to fold over on these and cut tabs to fit the back of chair with velcro so that they can be removed. If you can sew it would be easy to do. It would take some measuring but it would be easy enough to do.


Perfect tutorial. You must be a wonderful sewer.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Look good


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. Not a difficult job Hopefully she can find someone to help her It would help if we knew where she lives. 


dauntiekay said:


> Those should be quite easy to make--it looks like a very easy pattern--cut out one large square of fabric to fit the top of the chair--then cut four rectangles to sew to the large square to fit the sides of chair you would need enough material to fold over on these and cut tabs to fit the back of chair with velcro so that they can be removed. If you can sew it would be easy to do. It would take some measuring but it would be easy enough to do.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I believe McCalls or one of the other pattern companies publishes a pattern for these covers.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very easy if you are my neighbour I will do today . you can buy ready made.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My daughter and son in law recovered their dining room chairs. He took the old cloth off and used it for a pattern, they did a lovely job. Very proud of them.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

My mother was the sewer in the family. I was/am petrified of an electric sewing machine. These are beautiful.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

No, not a difficult job if you can use a sewing machine. I am sure you will be able to find tutorials on YouTube if you look, but the explanation given above is clear and concise, and apart from diagrams, I wouldn't think you will find a better one.

Find some inexpensive scrap curtain fabric in a thrift/charity shop and have a practice. It needn't cost you much at all.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so easy to do, I promise you, even if you don't have a sewing machine they are small enough to sew by hand. Have a go at making a miniature one to start with, perhaps small enough to fit a chair in a dolls house and see how you get on, if your happy with the result then move on to a full sized one.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I wish I had more time, my chairs could use a make-over


----------

